# wot about pic's of skyliner's and girls eh??



## RAZZOR BLADE (Oct 20, 2005)

skyliner's and girls together !

could these type of pic's catch on ??

i'm sure there must be some pic's of skyliner's with girls draped over them out there ??

come on post those pics

:smokin:  

nigel


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

You've committed just about every n00b faux pas in the book


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

whats a skyliner?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Totalburnout said:


> whats a skyliner?


My thoughts exactly! 

Certainly nothing of that name round here... 

lol @ Pikey


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

"I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that most people would benefit from a punch in the face."

Never was a signature more relevant.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Someone put him out of his misery.....


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

-C- said:


> Someone put him out of his misery.....


and punch him in the face?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

pmsl


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

-C- said:


> Someone put him out of his misery.....


Ok...


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry mate, this is an enthusiast's forum..... Think you want the Max Power site....  

LOL at Vennuth


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Dave_R1001 said:


> and punch him in the face?


LMAO!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

*god dam lunchtimes*

do your homework or summat, you ain't gonna get porn on here young man


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

ISJ said:


> do your homework or summat, you ain't gonna get porn on here young man



I'll get my coat then ........


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

pmsl again - at Robbie this time


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

hahaha... you're boys are just too funny !! hahah PMSL


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I'z got a wel phat 'liner & burd pic innit


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Two best things in the world, Skyline's and girls  


Work safe, unless your a ************...


















































































very sexy tammy  








And again at the after party.


Have most of their numbers if anyone needs


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Streuth - The Bald bird's a bit Rough


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Not forgetting Sam. Who lives with 5 single girls and is having a halloween party next sat   


I also have a pic with Maxim 20 single black book girls on my 34, who were at he final round of btcc.


*above is a friday banter unprofessional post with no reflection on GT CULTURE LTD*


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Some of these car show "babes" are fookin' funny.


















These 2 are _hot_ however :smokin:


----------



## RAZZOR BLADE (Oct 20, 2005)

sorry about the "skyliner's" should it be "skyline's"
but they do look good with the babe's !!!!!!!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

on ma dads car lol quite a while ago


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

RAZZOR BLADE said:


> sorry about the "skyliner's" should it be "skyline's"


Have you seen this thread:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=44095


----------



## RAZZOR BLADE (Oct 20, 2005)

sorry sorry sorry 
can you edit the original post ?
to get rid of that B****Y "R"

thanks nigel


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Have you seen this thread:
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=44095


Or this one...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=27354&highlight=noobs


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

GTRalex said:


>


Caption Competition time:

"EEK, there's a man behind us with a mirror!!"


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Vennuth and Pikey, you've made my day - lmfao...


here's one for you :


----------



## Cable (Sep 17, 2005)

Ben_L said:


> Two best things in the world, Skyline's and girls


Not to mention two of the best things to suck your money!  


Neil


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Cem - nice!


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Somewhat ironic the fitest birds Ben posted pics of were perched on the bonnet of a wide body DC5 teg type-r?!

Cars and women, the faster they are the more money it costs us


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> here's one for you :


snap. I forgot to include the car in the pic


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

emicen said:


>


LMAO!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Where have your hands disappeared to Mr Wilkins? Hmmmm!?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

is it just me that saw the girl on the right changed her skirt ... I wonder why???


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

763paf said:


> is it just me that saw the girl on the right changed her skirt ... I wonder why???


Umm....cos its a different day and they've actually both changed everything theyre wearing?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

emicen said:


>


LMFAO ... Now thats funny - nice work dude


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> Vennuth and Pikey, you've made my day - lmfao...
> 
> 
> here's one for you :


One word ---> HOT !!!!!!!!!!!!  :smokin:


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

About 1 brain cell between them, Oh who cares anyway


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

liquidculture said:


> About 1 brain cell between them, Oh who cares anyway


Who's looking at their brains ??????????


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

cant see the bit I want to look at


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

vennuth said:


> These 2 are _hot_ however :smokin:


Not sure about the one on the left but Ive met the one on the right I think in Malaga airport with another similar on their way back from a shoot on the Costa, they seem to do a circuit and get plenty of work, and Im failry certain they are real, didnt get the opprtunity to investigate tho


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i did have some nice pics of kelly brook and an R34 but can't find em now


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Few of mine too..   
Enjoy

























and 1 from Cyprus of a mint bird, taken by Guy-GTuned. 










Tony:smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Yahooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I think the other halfs in for an active night


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*BNR34*

October :smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Nipple out photo - you crazy fool!!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

erk... do we have a rule? How do I pull it, then? 

In the meantime, shut your eyes or put a piece of gum over it.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*BNR 34 Safety Car*

Not a girl, but if anyone is into men, then we're OK???


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)




----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

M19 GTR said:


> Few of mine too..
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, Have these girls been spiked with Rohypnol by any chance???


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Scott said:


> WTF, Have these girls been spiked with Rohypnol by any chance???


LMAO!


----------



## RAZZOR BLADE (Oct 20, 2005)

alan the car is from 2 fast 2 furious where did you get the picture from


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

i finx diese pix iz gr8 * cheers john&Booty * coudlnt resist it


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Im a little confused drift video that includes people being torn apart fine... O GOD NO NOT A NIPPLE AGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH Death violance all ok even before the watershed but a nipple o thats beond the limit (and even then only if its femaile) whats the prob? I though it was just americas at the superbole i dont belive anybody is still shocked by this somebody plese explaine this to me i man a man without a shirt is no big deal and if that drift vid can be here why not a nipple very strage IMO theres far wose thing in the world belive me alan love the shots. Anybody agree?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, if there's a spell-checker available here for anyone to use, then maybe a nipple-checker would also make life easier all round. We wouldn't have to make the call any more. The computer would simply make any nipple into a mosaic.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

The human race has always been good at death, its life we cant handle,
and what does the female body represent?
I dont know about anyone else but its life to me


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Scott said:


> WTF, Have these girls been spiked with Rohypnol by any chance???


No you silly billy, they're

a) Siamese twins, joined at the .......

or

b) Impoverished flatmates who had to share the same short tartan skirt to the car show ....


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

if you went there you wouldnt know which one was ............


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Couldnt find any Skyliners and girls..

BUT I did find a Mercedes and a Girl :smokin: 
NWS NWS NWS
http://www.tuningtracker.com/car-or-ass.html

PLEASE INDICATE WHEN NOT WORKSAFE


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

Haha people moaned about nipples and you have just raised the bar well out of reach. Tasty lady! Nice cat......


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

ADAM M said:


> Nice cat......




Was the car parked on this ??????  

Or am I being naive ?


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

Was the car parked on this ?????? 

Or am I being naive ?


Parked on what?? Im lost!!

Whats another name for a cat? ..........


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

RAZZOR BLADE said:


> alan the car is from 2 fast 2 furious where did you get the picture from



I believe they are from an old photoshoot for the film, just thought they were tasty  

Best regards Alan


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

I still havent see the original offending pic somebody help me out? Liquidculture intresting idea when it comes to a nipple or a death i know which i find preferable!


----------



## RAZZOR BLADE (Oct 20, 2005)

found a photo but how do you get it on with a post it askes for a url ?

thanks nigel


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

I think it's funny how the response to the initial post was of the attitude "forget it, this is a grown-up's forum, sonny, not Max Power", and then we subsequently get a stream of pics of (admittedly hot) babes and cars, and then the usual double entendres.

This might be a 'grown-ups' forum, but we're all kids at heart!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sexy beast said:


> I think it's funny how the response to the initial post was of the attitude "forget it, this is a grown-up's forum, sonny, not Max Power", and then we subsequently get a stream of pics of (admittedly hot) babes and cars, and then the usual double entendres.
> 
> This might be a 'grown-ups' forum, but we're all kids at heart!


everybody loves a nipple


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

sexy beast said:


> I think it's funny how the response to the initial post was of the attitude "forget it, this is a grown-up's forum, sonny, not Max Power", and then we subsequently get a stream of pics of (admittedly hot) babes and cars, and then the usual double entendres.
> 
> This might be a 'grown-ups' forum, but we're all kids at heart!



I was kinda thinking that as well....


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> everybody loves a nipple


...Or 2.....lol   

Tony


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Aw shucks, well, if you insist, here she comes again*

But before you protest. Remember that more than half of the members of this site have probably had a nipple in their mouth at some time in their life...:smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*I give up... :-(.......*

1. Attached photo and posted. OK
2. Post appeared with no photo in it. (Am I over my allotted limit?) 
3. Pushed edit button almost immediately, but it's dead. Unable to edit post.  

While I'm at it, please allow me to mention that my quick reply button has never worked since the changes, and I now always have to go advanced. Regardless of whether I am on the mac or the pc)


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Final attempt*

Tried erasing some other precious photos. 

OK, so..... - GTR "Skyliner" ? draped over girl - da daaaaaa


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

MrLeone said:


> Couldnt find any Skyliners and girls..
> 
> BUT I did find a Mercedes and a Girl :smokin:
> NWS NWS NWS
> ...



What Mercedes......


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Ohh........ I see, it's like one of those magic eye things, if you stare at it long enough the car suddenly appears


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been staring at it for 3 days now, and still can't see either the car or the cat ......... mind you my eyesight seems to be getting weaker and weaker


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Robbie 733 said:


> ......... mind you my eyesight seems to be getting weaker and weaker



And your right arm stronger and stronger


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

Ah so! A beaver ! 
Not ginger but nevertheless a beaver.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

James,

I'm glad that what you learnt earlier is paying dividends now   

Well done !

Have a House Point !


----------

